# MOVED: Canon 350d with LR3 (was in LRB/Portfolio thread)



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 15, 2010)

This topic has been moved to Lightroom General Discussion.

[iurl=http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1'117.']http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1'117.'[/iurl]


----------

